# Gauges and lights Installed



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I finally got around to putting these puppies in and my gauge.










There's my lights and broken front air dam  










And my boost gauge


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

are those sealed beams?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yazum


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

is it possible to put the front end of a 87 on to a 85???


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hmmm I'm not really sure.. How ya like the blue tint in the headlights


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

looking cool


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

thank you much


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

If you want the 87+ front end on an 85, you need the front fenders and hood and lights. That, and some AE fender flares look pretty sweet on an 85.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

so I might be able to do it and does anyone know if it's been done before


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Just get used to the 10mm wrench and it will all come easy to ya


----------

